# On this day, 171 years ago, Frédéric Chopin left us. Here's a modest hommage I wrote.



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Here's a modest hommage to the style of a musician with a more fertile mind than mine.

I'm finding that working on light projects like this is a great way of "cleaning one's palate" when getting stuck with more ambitious projects in more modern idioms.

Furthermore, this project was a way of making something kind of productive during my last 14-day mandatory isolation period at home.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Chopin is not what we calling a Today composer, we do have a topic for this in the community forum
section .


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Chopin is not what we calling a Today composer, we do have a topic for this in the community forum
> section .


 But *I* am a today's composer uwu


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

TalkingPie said:


> But *I* am a today's composer uwu


Can't wait to hear more .


----------

